# [SOLVED] Czy coś się zmieniło w instalacji?

## nmap

Ostatnio po nieudanej instalacji ze stage1 byłem zmuszony rozpocząć ja od nowa szkoda ale niestety tak sie stało  :Razz: 

I podczas bootstrapu systemu jakby więcejc ciagnie pakietów ?

Może wiecie czemu tak jest i nie moge takze odpalić juz kernel-heders26 bo jakis błądzik leci ?

Może wiecie czy cos sie zmieniło w instalacji czy co ?

----------

## muchar

Na przyszłość: jak widzisz że masz złę kodowanie i szczególnie Twój temat się źle wyświetla, to popraw go proszę.

----------

## nelchael

 *nmap wrote:*   

> Może wiecie czemu tak jest i nie moge takze odpalić juz kernel-heders26 bo jakis błądzik leci ?

 

Siakiś błądzik powiadasz.... poczekaj... (w tle słychać tłuczenie szkła)... wiesz... moja kryształowa kula zepsuła się jakoś tak....

----------

## nmap

No panowie cos te wasze kule słabo działaja  :Razz: 

Nikt nie wie ?

Jak ustawie w USE="nptl"

podczasz bootstrapu dostaje na ebildzie db error :

```

!!! ERROR: sys-libs/db-4.1.25_p1-r4 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 96, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

----------

## nelchael

Przeczytaj to co wkleiles... prosze...

----------

## Robert W.

 *nmap wrote:*   

> Ostatnio po nieudanej instalacji ze stage1 byłem zmuszony rozpocząć ja od nowa szkoda ale niestety tak sie stało 
> 
> I podczas bootstrapu systemu jakby więcejc ciagnie pakietów ?
> 
> Może wiecie czemu tak jest i nie moge takze odpalić juz kernel-heders26 bo jakis błądzik leci ?
> ...

 

Ja znalazłem to:

```
Winter is upon us, 2004.3 has been released and we've experienced a variety of monor bugs as a result of the new release. I've finally done enough testing to see to updating this tutorial once more. I've not forgottten you all. Winter makes me sleepy  With the release of 2004.3 gentoo has defaulted to 2.6 kernels on the livecd but bootstrapping with 2.6 still requires rac's linux26-header solution regardless as bootstrapping without it adds linux-headers as a dependancy and also /lib/cpp sanity errors when gettext is built during bootstrap. i've recently migrated my own machine to reiser4 and nptlonly and plan to finally drink more caffinated bevrages and work on this tutorial
```

Całośc tutaj:

```
http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=189250&highlight=developers+method
```

----------

## fallow

to co wkleiles : 

```

!!! ERROR: sys-libs/db-4.1.25_p1-r4 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 96, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

a teraz wersje l33t tego co wkleiles ktora swieci w mroku  :Razz: 

 *nmap wrote:*   

> 
> 
> !!! ERROR: sys-libs/db-4.1.25_p1-r4 failed.
> 
> !!! Function src_compile, Line 96, Exitcode 2
> ...

 

----------

## nmap

ludzie nie puszczajcie mi tu czarów z mleka  :Very Happy: 

Co wam dać i z kąd ? Czego wam trzeba ? Wszystko wam dam tylko mi powiedzcie z kąd . 

Mi tylko chodzi o to by to ruszyć dalej bo wisi mi komp na tym i nic nie moge robic po za linksem na konsoli  :Razz:  .  

Nie jestem super userem gentoo i linuxa ciągle sie ucze ale mam nadziej ze lepsi odemnie mi pomoga 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## nelchael

Koniec zabawy. Przeczytales to co wkleiles? Rozumiesz to?

 *nmap wrote:*   

> Nie jestem super userem gentoo i linuxa ciągle sie ucze

 

Ale czytac umiesz?

----------

## nmap

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> Koniec zabawy. Przeczytales to co wkleiles? Rozumiesz to?
> 
>  *nmap wrote:*   Nie jestem super userem gentoo i linuxa ciągle sie ucze 
> 
> Ale czytac umiesz?

 

Drogi panie Krzysztofie , jesli sprawia panu trudnośc odpowiadania na moje posty naprawde nie musi pan tego robic . 

Osmieszanie mnie czy atakowanie niczego nie zmieni .

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Strus

 *nmap wrote:*   

> niczego nie zmieni .

 

Tego się wszyscy boimy.... że nic się nie zmieni...

----------

## nelchael

 *nmap wrote:*   

> Osmieszanie mnie czy atakowanie niczego nie zmieni.

 

I wlasnie jakos dalej nie mozemy sie doczekac komunikatu bledu.

----------

## mirek

Moze zagubiles sie w tych postach, poprostu wklej pare linijek wyzej.

----------

## Rav70

 *nmap wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Drogi panie Krzysztofie , jesli sprawia panu trudnośc odpowiadania na moje posty naprawde nie musi pan tego robic . 
> 
> Osmieszanie mnie czy atakowanie niczego nie zmieni .
> ...

 

Sarkazm i zbliżone reakcje to stosunkowo łagodne odpowiedzi na posty wskazujące że autor nie przeczytał/nie zrozumiał  przyjętych na tym forum zasad - w tym przypadku zwłaszcza zasady nr 7. Jeśli przeczytałeś i nie zrozumiałeś tych zasad - poproś o wyjaśnienie w tym wątku. Pisząc posty niezgodnie z zaleceniami i prezentując w dodatku światu urażoną niewinność w najlepszym przypadku narażasz się na ignorowanie tej i kolejnych próśb o pomoc.

Pozdr. Rav

----------

## Raku

ale wy jesteście chłopaki cierpliwi...

w takich wypadkach żałuję, że forum to nie usenet i nie można dać score=-9999   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Rav70

 *raku wrote:*   

> ale wy jesteście chłopaki cierpliwi...
> 
> w takich wypadkach żałuję, że forum to nie usenet i nie można dać score=-9999  

 

Cóż ten świat nie jest idealny (inaczej np. spammerzy zostaliby wyłapani i wsadzeni do jednej celi z napakowanymi facetami którzy powiększyli sobie penisy, nałykali się viagry i szukają nowych partnerów  :Wink:  )

Pozdr. Rav

----------

## nmap

Szanowni  użytkownicy  dziekuje za wszelkie przejawy " pomocnej dłoni "   :Laughing: 

Ale juz rozwiazałem problem wiec dziekuje wszystkim za szczerą i chętną pomoc 

Rozwiązanie : " Magiczna kulo czaruj juz i odpowiedź daj mi już !!!"

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=77718

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Dawid159

 *nmap wrote:*   

> Szanowni  użytkownicy  dziekuje za wszelkie przejawy " pomocnej dłoni "  
> 
> 

 

Ktoś pewnie pomógł by Ci rozwiązać problem jeżeli byśmy wiedzieli co było nie tak  :Wink:  Prosili Cię ładnie o podanie błędu - nie słuchałeś  :Wink: 

EDIT: Nadal nie stosujesz się do zasad - skoro rozwiązałeś problem to punkt 9

----------

## nelchael

I jeszcze raz lamie Apel: brak [SOLVED].

----------

## nmap

Ok nie gniewam sie na was . 

Podobno najtrudniej jest sie dogadać z drugim człowiekiem  :Very Happy: 

Pozdrawiam i życze miłej i spokojnej nocy

----------

## nelchael

 *nmap wrote:*   

> Ok nie gniewam sie na was .

 

Prosze tylko o stosowanie sie do zasad panujacych na forum. Np. o to dodanie [SOLVED] do tematu.

----------

## nmap

OK strasznie sztywno ale co tam kazdy ma to co chce miec

----------

## nelchael

Raz na poczatku wystarczy  :Smile: 

----------

## nmap

No dzieki ze mnie poprawiłes sie zorientowałem po fakcie  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Rav70

 *nmap wrote:*   

> OK strasznie sztywno ale co tam kazdy ma to co chce miec

 

Cóż jeśli chcesz się włączyć w jakąś społeczność musisz zaakceptować (przynajmniej na początek) zasady jakie w niej panują. Społeczność tego forum jest jedną z liberalniejszych, gdyż pozwala na dyskusję na temat tych zasad (we wspomnianym wcześniej przeze mnie wątku) i dopuszcza ich zmianę.

Pozdr. Rav

----------

## nelchael

 *nmap wrote:*   

> No dzieki ze mnie poprawiłes sie zorientowałem po fakcie 

 

Spoko  :Wink: 

 *Rav70 wrote:*   

> Społeczność tego forum jest jedną z liberalniejszych, gdyż pozwala na dyskusję na temat tych zasad (we wspomnianym wcześniej przeze mnie wątku) i dopuszcza ich zmianę.

 

Ano sie zdarza  :Wink: 

----------

## nmap

Ok  ja przychodze z Debiana więc jak co niektórzy mówia " srodowisko snobistyczne " ale Gentoo bardziej mi sie podoba .

----------

## joker

ja chcialem tylko napisac ze poplakalismy sie ze smiechu ze wspollokatorem czytajac ten temat, dlatego nie uwazam ze jest sztywno  :Smile: 

kurde, ale sie poplakalem i jeszcze brzuch mnie boli  :Smile: 

----------

## Dawid159

 *joker wrote:*   

> ja chcialem tylko napisac ze poplakalismy sie ze smiechu ze wspollokatorem czytajac ten temat, dlatego nie uwazam ze jest sztywno 
> 
> kurde, ale sie poplakalem i jeszcze brzuch mnie boli 

 

No proszę czyli przy okazji mała rozrywka  :Laughing:  Czekamy na kolejne ciekawe posty  :Wink: 

----------

## Strus

 *joker wrote:*   

> ja chcialem tylko napisac ze poplakalismy sie ze smiechu ze wspollokatorem czytajac ten temat, dlatego nie uwazam ze jest sztywno 
> 
> kurde, ale sie poplakalem i jeszcze brzuch mnie boli 

 

Dla mnie to nie było śmieszne. Wg badań (nie pamiętam źródła) 80% polaków nie rozumie co czyta..... Myślałem, że to żart, ale...

----------

